# Boston holiday lights (pic heavy)



## SquarePeg (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm putting these in JFF because 1 - it was fun and 2 - I had the bouncy dog with me so had to shoot these without a tripod.  Fuji XT2 with 16-80 f/4, edited in LRC and Topaz Denoise.  I'll number them to make it easy if anyone wants to comment.  I won't use these in the weekly challenge since I took them last night and challenge started today.  Thanks for looking!

Boston Public Garden
1



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

2



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

3



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Rose Kennedy Greenway
4



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

5



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

6



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

7



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

8



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

9



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr

10



Boston holiday lights by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 12, 2020)

Vibrant! very nice set. Looks like you had a good time.


----------



## PJM (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice eye with some of those compositions.  It looks like you had a fun time.


----------



## Space Face (Dec 13, 2020)

Some nice festive scenes there.


----------



## Winona (Dec 13, 2020)

Pretty!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Vibrant! very nice set. Looks like you had a good time.





PJM said:


> Nice eye with some of those compositions.  It looks like you had a fun time.





Space Face said:


> Some nice festive scenes there.





Winona said:


> Pretty!



Thanks to all for your comments - much appreciated!


----------



## terri (Dec 13, 2020)

I just love all that blue!   Pretty stuff.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 13, 2020)

terri said:


> I just love all that blue!   Pretty stuff.



‘Thanks.


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 14, 2020)

Very nice set, nice to see some pics of the Christmas season. I like #2 and 8 best. TFS.


----------



## CherylL (Dec 14, 2020)

Great set!  I love the framing of #6.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 15, 2020)

Really like the framing of the clock tower in 6, and the reflections in the first 3 .... but all very good.


----------



## phlash46 (Dec 15, 2020)

SquarePeg said:


> I'm putting these in JFF because 1 - it was fun and 2 - I had the bouncy dog with me so had to shoot these without a tripod.  Fuji XT2 with 16-80 f/4, edited in LRC and Topaz Denoise.  I'll number them to make it easy if anyone wants to comment.  I won't use these in the weekly challenge since I took them last night and challenge started today.  Thanks for looking!
> 
> Boston Public Garden
> 1
> ...


Wonderful!


----------

